# Yardbird



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not bad for a mini max. Ten bone in thighs.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice! Just finished our supper....bird, cow, deer, sprouts.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang y'all done made me hungry! Great looking spreads!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Feb 22, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Not bad for a mini max. Ten bone in thighs.


Needs to be some space between the chicken or they will just steam each other.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> Needs to be some space between the chicken or they will just steam each other.


Naw


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Naw


Noob


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Noob


Haha no shit. I've cooked thousands of lbs of chicken.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Naw x2!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Damn,..Now I'm hungry.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Wasnt sure what was on the grill. Yard Bird could be anything from Robins to Dove to chickens round my house, lol


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

My eyesight is bad, What is that next to the green beans & chicken? :whistling:



Splittine said:


> ...


----------

